# Camp Trip SEQ 10/11 November Maroon Dam



## Guest

Hi E1

I am planning to run another camp weekend in November.

Dodge and a few others can not make it to the Borumba weekend so I have planned a closer destination, near to the Goldcoast, Brisbane and Ipswich members, even some Toowoomba guys could head down for the weekend.

I have a tentative booking at Lake Maroon Holiday Park for the weekend of 10/11 November. Lake Maroon Park is at 535 Burnetts Road which is a the back of the dam. Maroon dam is south east of Boonah, from Ipswich it is a 50 Minute Drive, Brisbane 1 Hr 20 min, probably an hour from the Gold Coast, 1hr 40min from Toowoomba.

The camping area is very close to the edge of the dam, normally it is alot closer but because of the drought it is roughly 300m away. We can drive to the edge to launch our yaks.

There is hot & cold Showers, toilets. Water is available on site, but probably best to take our own. The cost is $5.50 per person per night. There is a fireplace in each camp spot which is ideal for 4 - 5 tents. Heaps of firewood is available on site.

The reason why I chose this dam although small it has great weedbanks to work for fishing, brilliant surface action early morning and late afternoon and we can fish here during the night, which I have been told is sensational stuff with good surface bite and jackalls on the bottom.

Ideally the itinerary, would include a Saturday arvo fish, break for tea, a night fish and a night around the fire. Get up the next morning for a fish and then depart during Sunday arvo.

Fish stocked here are Bass, Yella's, and Cod. You will need a SIP to fish this dam also.

The Friday nighters could fish Saturday Morning also and Day Trippers could come either days.

For more info check out their website
http://www.lakemaroon.com,

I know it's not far away but some of you might like to come along.

At the Moment Dodge and I are goers so who else wants to come along? 

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

MacFish said:


> Hi E1
> 
> Dodge and a few others can not make it to the Borumba
> 
> Ideally the itinerary, would include a Saturday arvo fish, break for tea, a night fish and a night around the fire. Get up the next morning for a fish and then depart during Sunday arvo.


E1 thinks it is a good idea and says hello, and thanks for the thought Sel.

Not interested in suggested itinerary as I did that for 50 years at work and now follow a 'whatever' approach...beer or bass doesn't matter as long as I enjoy the occasion, and sure it will be good in whatever form it takes 8)

Probably do my Friday to Monday routine. EDIT Now booked by email tonight 18/10


----------



## WayneD

I could be a goer for a day trip, don't think I would get another overnighter so close to Borumba though.


----------



## Guest

Sorry Fellas

But this is the start of a camping spree for me, I have 3 weekend trips in the next 6 weeks.

Borumba, Maroon and the Hobie Bash(Invitational only).

So I am going to be busy, my wife is so understanding but there will have to be pay back for sure in December 

While Summer is around and the fishing is better for the Bass, I thought I'd try another camp. Also with christmas just around the corner, sheer mayhem will break lose in all recreation areas soon. Hard to do something like this in the xmas period.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

Wayne and Steve only shows the accuracy of my present signature slogan :lol: :lol:


----------



## WayneD

Unfortunately Dodge, you have hit the nail on the head for me. Although my two kids also are a factor.


----------



## Fishing Man

i should be a goer for this one guys, 
only thing il have to get there sat at about 7pm, 
so willget a night session and all day sun if that suits, 
or would you all be leaving early sun/


----------



## JimH

MacFish

Forgotten the last time I was on the water.

Possibly available depending on the work load, it's been so constant.

Might stay with Richo and have another beer - unless the bass are active.

Havn't been on the fresh, where do I get a SIP? what lures do you use? -need some guidance I think!

JimH


----------



## Guest

JimH said:


> Havn't been on the fresh, where do I get a SIP?
> 
> JimH


http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/fishweb/10188.html

Get back to you on the lures.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

> only thing il have to get there sat at about 7pm,


Ben I can throw your swing on the roof of my van with mine if it helps mate, as long as we load Thursday night, for my Friday departure. As far as Sunday is concerned I will be there all day, and leaving Monday



> Might stay with Richo and have another beer - unless the bass are active.


Jim that sounds like the correct sort of priority mate :wink:


----------



## slider65

I may be a goer just have to see if anything is arranged for that weekend


----------



## Guest

Looking good so far fella's

Might have a bunch of starters for this one.

I need to get back to the campsite this week.

Any other starters to give me an idea of numbers to book?

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Sel,

Would love to try Maroon. But no can do sadly. Got my Mum's 70th birthday bash on the 11th Nov. So wouldn't be a smart move disappearing that week end. Bass Bash will be the next trip for me I guess.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Dodge

MacFish said:


> Any other starters to give me an idea of numbers to book?


Sel I really can't imagine why you have to book for everyone mate.. I booked mine by email the day you posted this thread and they should have the cheque already.

I told them I wanted an unpowered site with some space nearby for others that may appear for a fish and there was nothing complicated about it.

Scott a powered site is only an extra $3, I don't want a gennie anywhere near me mate just take a big battery its quieter and the only sound in the bush should be birds or the pssst of a twist top being removed :lol:


----------



## Guest

Dodge said:


> Sel I really can't imagine why you have to book for everyone mate.. I booked mine by email the day you posted this thread and they should have the cheque already.


Ok,good idea, Everyone book a site themselves, 

Cheers


----------



## JimH

Sel

Sorry, my daughter (and partner) are returning from Adelaide that week-end after 3 years, so I don't know if I will come .....Saturday am to return Sunday or arrive late Sat to depart Monday am. Really it depends if I need to be in Melbourne for the week commencing 12th. If not, I intend staying till Monday to back in Bris by lunch time.

JimH


----------



## ArWeTherYet

JimH said:


> JimH


G-day jim my old fishin buddy......where the hell ya been mate?

Hey lazybugga cant you live without the bloody telly for one weekend mate?....come on you can do it.....take a trannie....not the one your thinking about, but a little radio and listen to the cricket the old fashioned way.

Hey Sel might try to make this one, but am really hanging out for the trip to a dam that stocks Barra, Lake Mondurrans not that far away. :wink:


----------



## Dodge

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Hey Sel might try to make this one,


Paul see if you can get your arse down there mate and that would be a trio of swings if Ben comes along.

_amazing the options spell check has just given me for arse, so have had to upgrade the dictionary to read Australian words_ 8)


----------



## Guest

JimH said:


> Sel
> 
> Sorry, my daughter (and partner) are returning from Adelaide that week-end after 3 years, so I don't know if I will come .....Saturday am to return Sunday or arrive late Sat to depart Monday am. Really it depends if I need to be in Melbourne for the week commencing 12th. If not, I intend staying till Monday to back in Bris by lunch time.
> 
> JimH


So thats mean you are coming or not. A bit confusing to me :shock:

Will get back with you on the lures soon.

Cheers


----------



## lotta

hello -count this newbie in -will book site -look forward to meeting and hopefully catching - :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ah Scott, she'll be right.

The dam does that every year,

Closer to the time we might worry about it, Moogerah down the road on the other side of Boonah has camping, however it is an even smaller puddle.

We will see.

Cheers


----------



## JimH

Sel

A bit confusing?

We tried for years to get the first kid out of the house. Do you thing I going to encourage a return! I'm goin fishin. (or should I stay at home a be a grumpy old man annd make life difficult!)

On the downside, is the fact that I may need to be in Perth for the week prior, and don't know at what time I will get back to Bris Friday night. If in Perth, I will be arriving late Saturday and leaving Monday am - someone has to ensure Dodge behaves badly Sunday pm.

Once my plans are firmed up a bit (next couple of days), I will book a site.

JimH


----------



## Dodge

JimH said:


> someone has to ensure Dodge behaves badly Sunday pm.


Probably a toss up who watches who on Sunday night Jim :lol: should be plenty of space this time of year regardless of arrival time mate


----------



## Fishing Man

looks like its shaping up nicely guys,

Richo, 
throwing the swing on your van would be a good idea mate,
would it come back on the van or my car, 
also i might be able to ask for a monday off if anyones hanging around....


----------



## Dodge

Fishing Man said:


> Richo,
> throwing the swing on your van would be a good idea mate,
> would it come back on the van or my car,
> also i might be able to ask for a monday off if anyones hanging around....


Ben your swing can travel both ways on the van if it helps mate, as long as I have it to load Thursday night at my place ready for my Friday departure and I will return Monday and you collect whenever it suits you...you can have a ride yourself if you can get both Friday and Monday off


----------



## Fishing Man

what time would you be thinking of heading home on monday


----------



## JimH

Oh bother!

It's now looking as my Perth trip is 12th to 16th. This means I leave Brisbane lunch time Sunday or the red eye 7pm ish arriving at midnight. I'll need to consider options and may go fishing early arriving Friday PM (to get the prime camp site) for eary departure Sunday.

It happens!

Determined to go fishing!

JimH


----------



## Dodge

Fishing Man said:


> what time would you be thinking of heading home on monday


See PM with details Ben


----------



## Dodge

Have had a call from Mark at the Maroon Park confirming my payment and booking, and he mentioned he had some other enquiries from kayakers, and I explained how we got together occasionally as a group and also gave him the website to have a look and watch our planning progress.

I pointed out we were like a bunch of choirboys when away...so no one post "Mark's a bastard" or similar :shock: in case he looks into the forum.

G'day Mark if you happen to look in at our in depth organizing routine for your place :?


----------



## Elf

I would like to join you guys if I could? I can only make the Sunday so I'll plan to leave Brisbane 4am and arrive around 5:30 and head back late afternoon. I will contact the campground and ask for a day stay if they will do it. If you are not already out fishing by the time I get there I will know doubt see you on the water.

Looking forward to catching up with you all and a few bass as well.

Elf


----------



## Guest

Elf said:


> Looking forward to catching up with you all and a few bass as well.
> 
> Elf


Looking forward to meeting you too.

Sunday morning, well you might beat us onto the water.

The more the merrier.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Hope Maroon is getting some of this rain.

Might improve the water quality a bit, lets hope.

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Dodge said:


> ar-we-ther-yet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sel might try to make this one,
> 
> 
> 
> Paul see if you can get your arse down there mate and that would be a trio of swings if Ben comes along.
Click to expand...

Ooow! I love it when you talk dirty Dodge. But you will have to show me how its done big fella....I'm a fresh water virgin. :shock: :lol:


----------



## Dodge

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> But you will have to show me how its done big fella....I'm a fresh water virgin. :shock: :lol:


Gladly help Paul and won't take up much time at all, we can cover my total knowledge base re freshwater fishing in 2 minutes, but great fun when it clicks with a bass, good fun on light tackle.

A Dodge tip for bass...watch Sel or Ben and then mimic their actions 8)


----------



## Guest

I'm going to see about a leave pass for this weekend tonight 8)

Hopefully I can make it, I've missed the last two.

Hope the water quality is ok......fishing in pea soup sounds challenging


----------



## tomtre

Hi everyone,
I am going to try to be there too. Arrive Sat am, leave Sunday pm. 
Hope to see you then,

Tom


----------



## Guest

Hi all

For all the novices coming up to Maroon have a look at this thread for lure selection, it may be some help for you and point you in the right direction.

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=11259

Hope this helps, 

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

MacFish said:


> Hi e1


Sel, e1 isn't coming mate he's playing golf with 3cpo that weekend


----------



## Guest

My leave pass has been APPROVED!! 

I'll probably arrive just before lunch, set up, have a beer or two in the arvo before hooking into the fishing in the arvo, and into the evening 
Will stay and fish the morning sesh before backing up and heading home Sunday after lunch 

Looking forward to this trip, having missed the last two


----------



## Guest

Dallas said:


> My leave pass has been APPROVED!!
> 
> I'll probably arrive just before lunch, set up, have a beer or two in the arvo before hooking into the fishing in the arvo, and into the evening
> Will stay and fish the morning sesh before backing up and heading home Sunday after lunch
> 
> Looking forward to this trip, having missed the last two


Good to hear Dallas, just organise the site before hand, The park wants to be paid up before the weekend for some reason.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

Good News Fella's

Maroon in the past week had 25mm of rain and just overnight today they received 75mm more.

So hopefully this should improve water quality and raise the dam a little.

Could even be a chance they get more today.

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man

hey guys.

I arranged for the monday off so all way well until i remembered.......
i have a day with the fly club on sun 11th so im out :*(

I totally forgot about it and cant really miss this one, 
sorry to pull out again..

hopefully we have another akff trip soon


----------



## Guest

I spoke to Mark yesterday from the Camp grounds, it is ok for overnighters to pay on arrival, rather than paying beforehand.

Dodge went to the trouble of paying up fully and that has indicated to them that we will be there, so thanks Dodge.

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Hi Sel I'm in 
Do we still need to book or do we just rock up and say where with Dodge :? 
I'm probably going down there around lunch time Friday.....to beat everyone to the good camping spots :wink: , and come back Sunday early arvo or sumptin.
If any one needs a lift let me know,. I have a duel cab with ladder racks.

BTW where do we get the permits from? Do they sell them in the camp office?


----------



## Guest

Paul

Go here

http://www2.dpi.qld.gov.au/fishweb/10188.html

You can get them in person but I'm not sure where,

Hope this helps

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> say where with Dodge :?....
> 
> I'm probably going down there around lunch time Friday......
> 
> BTW where do we get the permits from? Do they sell them in the camp office?


Paul
Mark the manager seemed a nice bloke on the phone [and via email] so doubt there will be problems if you mention the kayak fishos....I also sent him a link to this thread on the forum so he is possibly tracking whats happening.

I should be there about midday Friday or not much later.

Re SIP as well as the DPI link given by Sel above, you can also get SIP at the PO, and I think weekly is the smallest....if you have a credit card and printer on your PC, the link is easiest [by the way the SIP includes your wife which you list on permit].

I took a luscious 25yro work mate of my wife's on the dam [in a bikini :shock: ], and told her she was my wife for the day
if approached by a ranger, and she seemed to feel she as at the wrong end of the deal :?


----------



## JimH

Dodge

So if Paul dresses in a skimpy bikini and dons a long blond wig, (s)he can be your wife for the week-end?

JimH


----------



## Dodge

JimH said:


> Dodge
> 
> So if Paul dresses in a skimpy bikini and dons a long blond wig, (s)he can be your wife for the week-end?
> 
> JimH


Seeing we are all mates why not just toss a coin and see who gets him sort of a door prize, but no good to me if he's not pretty :lol:


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Bloody Hell!!! I'm not ganna be any ones camp b!tch........not even dodges.......well, maybe if he wears that sexy blue terry toweling hat. :? :lol:


----------



## Guest

Just checked the Sunwater Site,

Every since I have announced the trip down there the dam has been getting some storms go through there. From memory I think it has had around 125mm down there in the last week or so. The dam has gone from 13 to 14 percent. A bit more run off and it should rise more.

Check out 
http://www.sunwater.com.au/water_store.htm

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Lokkin like a bit more rain during the week which will be good.......perhaps :?

Do I need to bring anything special ?......no I dont own a bikini Jim :evil:........I have a large tarp and poles and stuff but would rather not bring it unless its ganna rain.

How many are coming? ....will we need to book two sites?


----------



## Guest

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> How many are coming? ....will we need to book two sites?


At The Moment Paul, this is the list.

_*Overnighters*_
Macfish
Dodge
Jim H
Dallas
Slider65?
Lazy Bugger
Are We Ther Yet
Lotta
Tomtre

_*Day Trippers*_
Wayne D
PDO
Elf

A good turn out at this stage, Tarp well don't know, hope there is some shade up there, I haven't seen the camp site before.

Ah we can all have a party in Dodge's van :lol:

Any other takers, looks like it will be fun for the weekend.

All welcome,

Cheers


----------



## Dodge

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> have a large tarp and poles and stuff but would rather not bring it unless its ganna rain.
> 
> will we need to book two sites?


Paul I don't know what happened at the Borumba camp, but at Wivenhoe, Cressbrook and Poona we didn't worry about a big shelter...we had a couple of light showers at Poona and just sheltered in our own camps for the short time they took to pass, so personally I would leave the tarp at home....if it got constantly really heavy rain I wouldn't hang around any way and just go home and muck up my wife's planned girls weekend :lol: .

Don't think sites will be a problem at all mate, as long as we pay at the office I am sure we will be able to make our own arrangements where we put our various camps in relation to one another as long as we don't interfere with any ground facilities or other campers

Last night renewed my SIP online for another year to start from Friday 8)


----------



## JimH

I have booked - arriving Friday evening and departing early Sun. Bringing the camper trailer and some tarps and plenty of poles and pegs. All ways rembered the best camps were the ones when it pissed down any you needed to impromise. (Who would pitch a tent in the middle of a large spoon drain - it was a beautiful grassy spot within scrub and away from the noisy masses, only to have a cyclone come down the coast and ........)

Also have the portable gas fired barby, so if the woods wet, we're set!

Jim H


----------



## Guest

JimH said:


> Bringing the camper trailer and some tarps and plenty of poles and pegs.
> 
> Also have the portable gas fired barby, so if the woods wet, we're set!
> 
> Jim H


Sounds great mate, nice setup by the sounds of things 

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man

Wish you gents all the best for this one, 
Im still spewin I cant get there, Ah well next time 

Make sure theres heaps of fish and pics.
Good luck


----------



## Guest

Lazybugger said:


> hope to be there by 3pm and have time to setup the tent and have a sunset fish.


Thats a great Plan,Scott. PDO and I will be on the water late too.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

I will be there for an early morning fish on Saturday and then head straight back home again. What time are you getting on the water Sat morning? Any directions?


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> Any directions?


As in getting there?

Look on page one of this thread for a link to the Camping area that shows directions or you can just launch at the public ramp and come over and meet us 

I hope to be on the dam around 5.00am, Dodge don't laugh :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl

MacFish,
Count me in for the weekend.Any tips for what gear to bring in the way of lures/SP's?
I'm a newbie to freshwater but have light gear and raring to go!!!!!!!     
Will be planning on arriving very early sat morning and staying till either sunday arvo or monday.
See you there.
Estuary Girl. 8)


----------



## Guest

tonip said:


> See you there.
> Estuary Girl. 8)


Great, You're welcome 

As Scott suggested check out that link, Plastics and a few lipless crank baits are really all you need, Plastics stick to natural colours and the fish seem to like yellow chartreuse up there.

Cheers


----------



## EstuaryGirl

Just checked out the thread.Thanks heaps guys for the tips.Will check my lures tonight.Think I have some that will get me going.
Catch ya.   
Estuary Girl


----------



## JimH

Lazy

Re the Mex pages, you're correct. We need less organising for things to happen. The real measure will be the reports - good = fish and amusing = Paul the camp bitch

Jim H


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Lazybugger said:


> Forecast of a couple of showers Friday & Saturday now. Might be worthwhile putting up that tarp just in case. hope to be there by 3pm and have time to setup the tent and have a sunset fish.


Hey Scott I'll probably be out on the water when you arrive, so just give me call when you get there and I'll help but up the tarp....

mental note....leave phone in truck :wink:


----------



## Dodge

Lazybugger said:


> I also noted there was a comment by the mexicans that the thread for their weekend away had 2 more pages on it compared to ours.


They posted a month before the Qld one for the message to slowly sink in as well :lol:

Scott I will help with your erection as well mate, so if slaying the bass relax Paul.

Filled the van Tuesday at 115c/L and this morning its hit 127c on the GC :shock:


----------



## Gigantor

Good luck with the week end trip to Maroon. Hopefully the weather is good for you also?

Cheers, Pete


----------



## ArWeTherYet

That would be great Scott if I could share your tent, I'm just packing now. Food wise how many cans of baked beans do you think I'll need :? I already have couple of frozen Vindaloo's to bring. :roll: :lol:

No....only being silly I'll be right mate I'm bringing a little tent and am looking forward to sleeping all night without having to shove the mrs every half hour for snoring.


----------



## tomtre

Hi everyone,
No changes to my plans so I will see you sometime Saturday. 
Feel free to start without me 

Tom


----------



## Guest

Ok Guys

Looking good 

I should be up there tommorrow Arvo.

See ya there

Cheers


----------



## Guest

I'm out fellas 

We are looking to buy another property so my trip has been canned so we can look at houses all weekend.

Not happy but what can ya do.....


----------



## Guest

Dallas said:


> Not happy but what can ya do.....


Miss out on a weekend of fishing with mates who have similar interests, hmmmm 

You can look at houses anytime but to miss out on an organised weekend away, bugger.

Well we will just have a great time with out ya :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers


----------



## ArWeTherYet

That's no good dallas.......I can just about here the big toga's signing with relief. Catch you next time.

I'll hopefully be there around noon, will be bringing my Nemesis.......the dreaded bait caster.....so if you hear a lot of swearing out in the water it will just be me.


----------



## Dodge

Dallas said:


> Not happy (


Dallas may even be worse next week when your read the reports and see the pics :lol: guess I now have the weight of the GC paddlers on my shoulders :shock: :lol:

Hope to be there in about 5-6 hours from now 8)


----------

